# Shimano Curado 200G6 Help



## Fish-N-Fool

I recently purchased a new Curado 200G6. Tonight I took it out for the first time tonight to try my luck at catching some reds. Luck was definitely on my side. I caught 5 reds between 25"-30". 
When I caught the last red, all of which peeled the line and put the drag to the test, the reel messed up. Now it will barely cast and when I reel, it has alot of tension. Also when reeled, it will turn and stop, turn and stop, etc... like it is sticking. It makes a horrible squeaking noise when reeled as well. This reel was brand new prior to this trip. I am not versed in repairing reels but if I had a starting point, feel like I would be able to fix the problem. Does anyone have any idea of what could be causing this, and what I could do to prevent it from happening again? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## george.maness86

I will be coming home on my days off on the 22nd for 2 weeks if you want to send it to me and get it fixed up. It could be a number of things and a whole lot easier to troubleshoot looking at it and being able to operate it.


----------



## george.maness86

Im wondering if your drag was maxed out because of the big fish and you bent the spool shaft shock loading it or pulling on it hard. That would explain the "sticking" while reeling and casting problems. Does it make the same noise like grinding while casting? You probably wont be able to see with the naked eye if it is bent but if you pull the spool out and look on both ends of the spool, probably by the gear case side, you will see rubbing marks.???


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Yes, now when the reel is cast, it makes a "grinding" noise and casts 50% shorter in distance.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

When the fish was taking drag, it was only set about 1/2 way. I did not tighten the drag much at all while bringing them in.


----------



## george.maness86

Spool shaft is bent and rubbing the spool on the frame. If you just bought it is still under warranty, but you may wait for a while to get it fixed if you go that route. A new spool is $34.00. Do you fish with a high strength braid with drag turned up? If you use braid add a mono or flouro leader to the end so you have something to take the shock to not do this again. Call FTU 281-481-6838 and ask for Joey, or call Shimano 877-577-0600 and you can get a new spool for it. Let me know if you need anything else or would like to tune it up as well. Part number is BNT4336


----------



## george.maness86

pull your spool out and you should see some rubbing marks on the spool and maybe on the frame.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

george.maness86 said:


> Spool shaft is bent and rubbing the spool on the frame. If you just bought it is still under warranty, but you may wait for a while to get it fixed if you go that route. A new spool is $34.00. Do you fish with a high strength braid with drag turned up? If you use braid add a mono or flouro leader to the end so you have something to take the shock to not do this again. Call FTU 281-481-6838 and ask for Joey, or call Shimano 877-577-0600 and you can get a new spool for it. Let me know if you need anything else or would like to tune it up as well. Part number is BNT4336


 Thank you very much for the help. I can probably manage to replace that. I will go ahead an order one tomorrow if possible. The reel was strung with 14# Spiderwire. I may, after getting this issue repaired, want to tune it up. When I do, you will definitely be who I take it to. Again, thank you very much.


----------



## george.maness86

No problem let me know when you are ready.


----------



## rjc1982

Hey George, I've abused the heck out of the drags on my Curado's and never bent a spool shaft. He didn't have the drag clamped down so would that still put enough pressure on the reel to bend the spool shaft?

Could it possibly be a problem in the brake case? Maybe a brake collar pin broke off? And didn't I read a post here once about an issue with the ring inside brake case coming loose occassionally on the newer Curados?


----------



## fishingcacher

Seems like if it is new and under warranty Shimano would fix is for the a small handling/shipping fee. Bantam should know.


----------



## george.maness86

Yes, shipping to Shimano is the way to do it but it all depends on if you have other reels you can use and how long you want to wait. Im not sure their turn around time but I am sure FTU is a pretty good wait. If the centrifugal brake collar came loose he would hear some clinking on that side and it would not do it every time. One of mine came out so I know what that was. He also said it was sticking meaning not making contact the entire revolution, I still think it is the shaft but like I told him it is kind of hard to troubleshoot something without having it in hand. I am not saying I cant be wrong because I am not an expert, I still have a ways to go but I have plenty of experience to get the job done. I would love to get more opinions on here maybe if Bantam or Dip would like to chime in. Everyone always has room to learn and I learn something new every day. He never told me if there were wear or rubbing marks on the spool or frame from making contact either sooooooooo, I still can not be 100% sure on spool shaft bent that is just my best guess for the info given.


----------



## rjc1982

george.maness86 said:


> If the centrifugal brake collar came loose he would hear some clinking on that side and it would not do it every time. One of mine came out so I know what that was. He also said it was sticking meaning not making contact the entire revolution, I still think it is the shaft but like I told him it is kind of hard to troubleshoot something without having it in hand. I am not saying I cant be wrong because I am not an expert, I still have a ways to go but I have plenty of experience to get the job done. I would love to get more opinions on here maybe if Bantam or Dip would like to chime in. Everyone always has room to learn and I learn something new every day. He never told me if there were wear or rubbing marks on the spool or frame from making contact either sooooooooo, I still can not be 100% sure on spool shaft bent that is just my best guess for the info given.


I was not questioning your diagnosis, just trying to learn more about how that could have happened. The more I learn the less chance of me doing something stupid that could cause damage to one of my reels. I was an automotive tech back in the day so I understand what it's like trying to diagnosis a problem based only on a customers description. Kudos to you and the other on this forum that are able to do that effectively.


----------



## george.maness86

Hey man I was not getting defensive at all, just explaining my reasoning behind the diagnosis in case some one else has a better one from what is posted on here to get his reel fixed as cheap and efficient as possible. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dipsay

I honestly cant give a comfortable diagnosis on this one. Too many possibilities that it could be. If it is a bent spool shaft that must have been one hell of a fish! lol Personally, I'd say take it back to where you got it and return it. If it was new and 5 reds later it busted up, somethings definately wrong. I have seen those dartanium drags "Smoke" from redfish and coat the entire casing of the reel getting into everything. turning and sticking reminds me of a broken main gear, but I have only seen those in the 50MG's and a couple of Cores. No way to really know until you pop it open...Dip


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I want to thank everyone for their input and realize too that it is hard to diagnose something without actually having it in hand. I have been tied up all day and have not had a chance to actually take the reel apart and look to see for myself. I am going to sit down right now and take it apart and have a looksee. If I am able to I will photo each part and post to see if that actually helps. I will post shortly.


----------



## george.maness86

If you cant get it figured out if you are going through Alvin stop by and we can tear into it and get it fixed up for you. I will be coming home tomorrow evening for 2 weeks. Give me a call to make sure I am there 979-583-7458


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Here is pics of the interior of the reel. I did not note any wear on the spool. As for anything out of place or obviously broken that I could observe, there was nothing other than the spring at the clutch. The spring is bound in the casing not allowing removal of the spring or the bearing. I am relatively unfamiliar with the Curado so is this normal? Any other reel that I have broken down for repairs of maintenance have not had this issue. If there is a particular pic that I can take and post that would be more helpful, please let me know while I still have the camera handy and the reel broken down. Again, much thanks to everyone for your input and help with this issue.


----------



## george.maness86

did you check to see if your spool bearings spun freely? Your roller clutch bearing is pushed in too far. It made a circle wear mark on your key washer.


----------



## george.maness86

do you have a dremel tool. You can insert the spool shaft by your centrifugal brakes into it and spin it slowly. Put your fingernail up to it and see if it bouces off or if it is smooth, then we can see if it is the shaft bent or not. It doesnt take much to through it out of wack. That spring should be a little larger on the last half a wrap to allow it to stay in there. Pull and wiggle and it will come out.


----------



## Dipsay

an easier way to check to see if the shaft is bent is to take a sharpie and put a dot on the spool tape. free spin it. if it comes back to that dot repeatedly.. its bent


----------



## Dipsay

Just had a thought. You said it was having a hard time turning? take the anti reverse pawl out. BNT 2404..See if that helps
http://fish.shimano.com/media/fishi...w_Profile/12CU200G6_v1_m56577569830775355.pdf


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I do have a dremel and will do what you suggested. Is the clutch spring supposed to be wedged in the housing where it does not come out?


----------



## Dipsay

From what I can tell the internals look good. yes it is supposed to fit into that seat in the sideplate.


----------



## Dipsay

Any chance that line got wrapped around the outside of the spool somehow while you were whackin the reds?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Ok, put it on the Dremel and did not notice any abnormalities. Seemed to be straight and there was no vibration when rotating.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

As for the line, I checked that initially when I was fishing. I have before had the line get behind the spool after a catch with other reels, but this time it was free.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I put a mark on the spool tape,and yes, it did come back to the same spot each and every time. I tried removing the anti reverse pawl and it did not fix the problem. I may not have checked the spool shaft properly when using the Dremel. From what I can tell, it may in fact be that the spool shaft is bent. I have caught numerous reds on other reels and never had this happen. Some have landed fish substantially bigger than the 30" reds that were caught last night. I am going to order another spool shaft as opposed to returning the reel to the manufacturer due to the lengthy process getting it returned. This is the first Curado that I have purchased and hope that this is not going to be an ongoing issue with this reel. I again want to thank everyone for their help.


----------



## trout250

if this was the first time you used it, I would send back to shimano and let them work it out. You may spend thirty bucks and still not have the problem fixed, or take it back to the store where you purchased it and have them make it good.


----------



## Basswhippa

I think that a Bull Red would be a good test of the Shimano G series reel. I've heard plenty of good about this reel from bass fisherman and plenty of bad as well, such as "dropped it on the carpet of my boat and the graphite sideplate broke". I have been suspect of the naysayers, but this could be an indication of a real world test that the G failed to live up to.

Going to be interesting to see if this was a lemon or if it was a reel in brand new condition that couldn't handle a common redfish.


----------



## Bantam1

Send it in for warranty repair:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


----------



## Alstang1

george.maness86 said:


> Spool shaft is bent and rubbing the spool on the frame. If you just bought it is still under warranty, but you may wait for a while to get it fixed if you go that route. A new spool is $34.00. Do you fish with a high strength braid with drag turned up? If you use braid add a mono or flouro leader to the end so you have something to take the shock to not do this again. Call FTU 281-481-6838 and ask for Joey, or call Shimano 877-577-0600 and you can get a new spool for it. Let me know if you need anything else or would like to tune it up as well. Part number is BNT4336


I have a very similar issue with my 200hg, and my unit is about 2 months old. I called the shimano number you have listed. Chose option 1-1-1. It keeps telling me, "welcome to Shimano...." Click. I have called them 6 times just now.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

I they had an issue earlier but it appears they are back online again.


----------

